# Telefon stört Internet



## sH0xXx (12. April 2010)

*Telefon stört Internet*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine Frage bzw ein Problem. Immer wenn meine Eltern unten Telefonieren geht das Internet für ungefähr 10-20 Sekunden weg. Einmal wenn man das Gespräch annimmt und einmal wenn man auflegt. Es stört ziemlich da ich oft im Internet Games spiele wie Bad Company 2 oder sowas. Und da wollt ich mal fragen ob jmd. davon schonmal gehört hat und eine Lösung kennt. Ich sollte woll noch erwähnen das in den letzten 2 Wochen dieses Problem nicht auftrat. Es war am Anfang seitdem wir 16000 bekommen haben ganz schlimm. Danach war es schlagartig weg (in den Osterferien war es überhaupt nicht mehr da). Und plötzlich seit heute ist es wieder da...Wie gesagt das Problem trat erst auf als wir 16000er bekommen haben. Davor mit 6000er kam es nicht zu diesem Problem. Hoffe ihr wisst rat 


Mfg Shoxxx


----------



## Low (12. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*



> "Bricht die DSL-Verbindung zwischen FRITZ!Box und Ortsvermittlungsstelle ab
> sobald ein Telefonanruf aus dem Festnetz angenommen wird, so ist die
> Telefonverkabelung nicht korrekt.
> 
> ...


Versuch das mal.

EDIT: Ist egal ob du jetzt keine Fritzbox (Router) hast


----------



## sH0xXx (12. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Aber es war ja ein paar Wochen lang nicht. Ist das normal? :O


----------



## dot (12. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Bei solchen "sporadischen" Fehlern kann es ggf. noch ein Hardwaredefekt sein. Frueher haette ich auf den Splitter getippt, aber dieser geht in der Regel nur relativ selten defekt. Auszerdem ist die heutige Verkabelung weitaus komplizierter als damals, so dass man ohne "Verkabelungsplan" nur raten kann.


----------



## sH0xXx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*



dot schrieb:


> Bei solchen "sporadischen" Fehlern kann es ggf. noch ein Hardwaredefekt sein. Frueher haette ich auf den Splitter getippt, aber dieser geht in der Regel nur relativ selten defekt. Auszerdem ist die heutige Verkabelung weitaus komplizierter als damals, so dass man ohne "Verkabelungsplan" nur raten kann.




Das kann ich mir eig nicht vorstellen, denn wir haben mit dem 16000er einen neuen Router und einen neuen Splitter gekauft. Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Nixtreme (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Sag uns dann ob du eroflgreich warst


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Es kann auch sein, das in der Fritzbox die Internet-Telefonie bevorzugt wird und die die ganze Leitung einnimmt.(Bei ner 16000er aber unwahrscheinlich)
Nimm einfach mal die Bevorzugung raus und probier das mal.


----------



## sH0xXx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Sorry ich hatte vergessen meinen Router Typ zu nennen  Mein Router ist ein Speedport W503V


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

a ok kenns nur von der fritz box


----------



## Imens0 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

vor dem telefon und vor dem modem muss auf jeden fall ein splitter sein. ob beide geräte jetzt an einem splitter hängen oder für jedes gerät ein extra splitter da ist, spielt keine rolle.


----------



## sH0xXx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Bei uns im Haus ist es auch so das wir das telefon unten haben und den router oben. Da der Router im Büro steht können wir da nicht das Telefon auch noch mit hinstellen da um ins Büro zu kommen muss man durchs schlafzimmer und das ist halt bissl nervig


----------



## Imens0 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

eben. so wars bei uns auch mal. und ihr habt sicher nur ein splitter vor dem modem und immer wenn jemand anruft verliert das modem die synchronisation. --> zweiter splitter vors telefon schalten.


----------



## NvidiaforGamers (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*



sH0xXx schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage bzw ein Problem. Immer wenn meine Eltern unten Telefonieren geht das Internet für ungefähr 10-20 Sekunden weg. Einmal wenn man das Gespräch annimmt und einmal wenn man auflegt. Es stört ziemlich da ich oft im Internet Games spiele wie Bad Company 2 oder sowas. Und da wollt ich mal fragen ob jmd. davon schonmal gehört hat und eine Lösung kennt. Ich sollte woll noch erwähnen das in den letzten 2 Wochen dieses Problem nicht auftrat. Es war am Anfang seitdem wir 16000 bekommen haben ganz schlimm. Danach war es schlagartig weg (in den Osterferien war es überhaupt nicht mehr da). Und plötzlich seit heute ist es wieder da...Wie gesagt das Problem trat erst auf als wir 16000er bekommen haben. Davor mit 6000er kam es nicht zu diesem Problem. Hoffe ihr wisst rat
> 
> ...



Hallo Shoxxx,

also ich würde tippen dass der Splitter defekt ist (so wie du es geschildert hast). Ansonsten schauste die Verkabelung an, ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist. Kann auch sein dass dein Anschlussbereich nur bis 6000 geht und darum dein 16000 manchmal abbricht.

MfG NvidiaforGamers


----------



## sH0xXx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*



NvidiaforGamers schrieb:


> Hallo Shoxxx,
> 
> also ich würde tippen dass der Splitter defekt ist (so wie du es geschildert hast). Ansonsten schauste die Verkabelung an, ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist. Kann auch sein dass dein Anschlussbereich nur bis 6000 geht und darum dein 16000 manchmal abbricht.
> 
> MfG NvidiaforGamers





Splitter ist erst mit dem 16000er dazu gekauft wurden + neuen Router. 16000er geht bei uns, sonst hätte uns die T-Com das nicht angedreht  Und ich hab auch schonmal ein Speed Test gemacht(Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?). Test ergab das zwischen 14900 und 16000 ankommen.


----------



## sH0xXx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*



Imens0 schrieb:


> eben. so wars bei uns auch mal. und ihr habt sicher nur ein splitter vor dem modem und immer wenn jemand anruft verliert das modem die synchronisation. --> zweiter splitter vors telefon schalten.




Das hat ich mir auch schon gedacht. Und ja wir haben nur ein Splitter oben vorm Router. Das Telefon unten ist nur an die Dose angeschloßen, ohne Splitter.

eDIT sagt: Aber woher kommt dann dass das in den Ferien dieses Problem nicht auftrat :O


----------



## taks (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Der Splitter würd ich eher vor dem Router weglassen dafür vors Telefon hängen. Zumindest bei uns braucht es nur vor dem Telefon einen Filter/Splitter


----------



## NvidiaforGamers (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Den Splitter direkt an die erste Telefondose (1.TAE) reinstecken. Und vom Splitter (rechts unten) direkt mitn Lan kabel an den Router in das Symbol mit (DSL).


----------



## dot (13. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Darum verwies ich auch ein wenig auf die unbekannte Verkabelung. Der Splitter muss als erstes vor allen Telefonen/Routern haengen, andernfalls stoert sich das untereinander. Zur Not einfach mal einen zweiten Splitter vor das Telefon stecken, damit sich Router und Telefon nicht stoeren. Versuch ist es wert und das Material solltest du ja bereits haben.


----------



## sH0xXx (14. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Danke für die vielen Lösungsvorschläge. Ich werde mal einen zweiten Splitter vor das Telefon hängen um es zu testen. Melde mich sobald ich einen zweiten Splitter organisiert habe. Nochmal vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle und gute Hilfe 

MFG Shoxxx


----------



## sH0xXx (15. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Hier bin ich wieder mit Neuigkeiten  Wir waren heut bei der Telekom und haben ein Splitter bekommen als wir das Problem schilderten. Zu hause hab ich den Splitter vors Telefon gehängt und meine Mutter hat Probeweise angerufen. . . UND ES HAT FUNKTIONIERT! )) 

Danke Danke Danke Leute !! 


MFG Shoxxx


----------



## NvidiaforGamers (15. April 2010)

*AW: Telefon stört Internet*

Keine Ursache


----------

